# Extra Virgin Olive Oil



## Sra. Cuchara

Hay una manera de decir esta frase? Extra Virgin Olive Oil... puede ser aceite de oliva virgen extra??? No suena bien a mi. Gracias!


----------



## Maxarg

Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen (meaning very pure)


----------



## rocamadour

Sra. Cuchara said:


> Hay una manera de decir esta frase? Extra Virgin Olive Oil... puede ser *aceite de oliva virgen extra*??? No suena bien a mi. Gracias!



 Es correcto!


----------



## Maxarg

¿Virgen Extra? No (under my point of view)
It depends whether "Extra" is an adjective or a noun:
Extra Virgen (as an adjective, very pure)
Virgen Extra (as a noun, maybe the brand of the oil)


----------



## rocamadour

Maxarg said:


> ¿Virgen Extra? No (under my point of view)



http://www.museoaceite.com/docum/docs/6-clasificacion aceites.doc


----------



## sneaksleep

Interesting. I have always heard it said "extra virgen" the way Maxarg said. I guess I learn something new every day!


----------



## eli-chi

Maxarg said:


> Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen (meaning very pure)


No me voy a tomar la molestia de ver lo que diga ese enlace.  Esta es la forma correcta.  Incluso, podría queda hasta "Extra", y se entendería igual, puesto que ello implica "superior a lo normal". 
¿Estará de más repetir que "extra  virgen" significa "muy puro"?


----------



## tenpao

Ambas opciones me parecen posibles. En España, la opción más común es _Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra_ (y es la que se recoge en la legislación), aunque _Extra Virgen_ se va a entender igual.

Por ejemplo, así define los tipos de aceite de oliva el Reglamento (CE) No 640/2008 de la Comisión de 4 de julio de 2008:

*Clasificación de los aceites*

_
a) *Aceite de oliva virgen extra*: la mediana de los defectos es igual a 0 y la del atributo “frutado” superior a 0;
b) Aceite de oliva virgen: la mediana de los defectos es superior a 0 e inferior o igual a 3,5 y la del atributo “frutado”
superior a 0;
c) Aceite de oliva lampante: la mediana de los defectos es superior a 3,5, o bien, la mediana de los defectos es inferior o igual a 3,5 y la del atributo “frutado” es igual a 0._


----------



## ErOtto

eli-chi said:


> No me voy a tomar la molestia de ver lo que diga ese enlace...


 
Pues no estaría mal que lo hicieses. 

Las clasificaciones del aceite son:



> Para la Unión Europea (Reglamento CE 1019/2002) se distinguen las siguientes categorías comerciales de aceite de oliva:
> 
> *Aceite de oliva virgen extra*
> *Aceite de oliva virgen*
> *Aceite de oliva*
> *Aceite de orujo de oliva*


 
Aqui puedes descargar un Diario Oficial de la UE en la que en el punto 5.3 también puedes comprobar que la denominación es "de oliva virgen extra".

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## sabredan

"Extra" no es adjetivo de "virgen". Si lo fuera, la forma correcta debería ser "extra virgen", pero no es el caso.

La traducción correcta es "aceite de oliva virgen extra", donde "virgen" y "extra" son ambos adjetivos de "aceite de oliva". Es como si dices "vendo casa grande reformada". Tanto "grande" como "reformada" se refieren a la casa.


----------



## Batros

estoy deacuerdo con Sabredan "virgen extra" se refiere a que el aceite es virgen y además extra.


----------



## juandiego

eli-chi said:


> No me voy a tomar la molestia de ver lo que diga ese enlace.  Esta es la forma correcta.  Incluso, podría queda hasta "Extra", y se entendería igual, puesto que ello implica "superior a lo normal".
> ¿Estará de más repetir que "extra  virgen" significa "muy puro"?


Hola eli-chi.
Para ser precisos, tampoco _"extra virgen"_ sería válido desde un estricto punto de vista semántico porque virgen significa sin impureza alguna, o sea, es en sí mismo ya un superlativo que no tiene sentido intentar superar en grado. Bueno, admito que no sería raro hacerlo, y que de hecho se hace, pero ésto no contradice lo dicho.

En mi opinión, se trata de una construcción no idiomática en la que está omitido el sintagma "de calidad" para que lo fuera.

Aceite de oliva virgen (de calidad) extra.


----------



## rocamadour

eli-chi said:


> No me voy a tomar la molestia de ver lo que diga ese enlace.  Esta es la forma correcta.  Incluso, podría queda hasta "Extra", y se entendería igual, puesto que ello implica "superior a lo normal".
> ¿Estará de más repetir que "extra  virgen" significa "muy puro"?



Hola, eli-chi.
Creo que todos estamos aquí para ayudarnos y aprender un poco más el uno del otro. Tu actitud me parece bastante lejos del "espíritu" del foro.


----------



## ErOtto

juandiego said:


> Aceite de oliva virgen (de calidad) extra.


 
De hecho, no cabe otra interpretación. 
Extra solo puede ser aquel aceite de oliva virgen cuya cantidad de ácido oleico es igual o inferior a 0,8 % (es decir, que contiene como máximo 0,8 gramos de ácido oleico por cada 100 gramos de aceite).

Saludos
Er


----------



## Choni

Vaya discusión más animada. Yo también digo que es "aceite de oliva virgen extra", es más, tengo aquí delante una botella en la que lo pone así.
Nunca he oído "extra virgen".

Un saludo


----------



## eli-chi

Batros said:


> estoy deacuerdo con Sabredan "virgen extra" se refiere a que el aceite es virgen y además extra.


Lo que es extraño.  Puesto que un shampoo puede ser "suave", y también "extra suave".  Y siguiendo con la peluquería, un fijador puede ser "firme", y también "extra firme".
La botella de aceite que tengo en mi casa dice  "Aceite de Oliva" "Olive Oil"  "EXTRA VIRGEN" (las mayúsculas son de la etiqueta; no estoy gritando)


----------



## chileno

Concuerdo con eli-chi.


----------



## eli-chi

rocamadour said:


> Hola, eli-chi.
> Creo que todos estamos aquí para ayudarnos y aprender un poco más el uno del otro. Tu actitud me parece bastante lejos del "espíritu" del foro.


Hola, rocamadour:
¿Sabes lo que ocurre?  Es que con el correr del tiempo uno se cansa de que, porque a alguien, o a algunos se les ocurra,  por la razón que sea, cambiar incluso el significado de una palabra, éso llegue a tener el valor de "oficial".  El adjetivo "extra", en español, siempre se ha antepuesto a cualquiera otro. El esnobismo y la publicidad son los mayores causantes, creo, de este tipo de "rarezas".


----------



## juandiego

Por aportar algo más a la discusión de si delante o detrás, el DRAE curiosamente lo recoge hasta como uno de sus ejemplos: *extra*.

Tan solo sería obligatorio colocarlo delante de _virgen_ si fuera un prefijo, pero en ese caso iría unido _extravirgen_. Pero insisto en que lo de extra se refiere a la calidad del aceite por lo que puede ir perfectamente después.


----------



## pecosita

Para que confunden tanto el tema?
La respuesta es:

Aceite de oliva extra virgen.

http://www.altavistawines.com/cms/images/img-full/aceite-olivia.jpg


----------



## eli-chi

ErOtto said:


> ¿De hecho, no cabe otra interpretación?
> Extra solo puede ser aquel aceite de oliva virgen cuya cantidad de ácido oleico es igual o inferior a 0,8 % (es decir, que contiene como máximo 0,8 gramos de ácido oleico por cada 100 gramos de aceite).
> 
> Saludos
> Er


No kidding!  ¿De manera que el dermatólogo debería decir que una piel es "seca extra" o "grasosa extra"?  Honestamente, mi idea no es polemizar, but people please, think!


----------



## juandiego

eli-chi said:


> No kidding!  ¿De manera que el dermatólogo debería decir que una piel es "seca extra" o "grasosa extra"?  Honestamente, mi idea no es polemizar, but people please, think!


Hola de nuevo, eli-chi.
*Extra* puede ser un nombre, pero este significado no entra en esta discusión. Puede tambien ser un adjetivo en cuyo caso puede ir colocado tanto delante como detrás del nombre. Finalmente puede ser tambien un prefijo con función adverbial como en los casos que comentas, pero en ese caso debe ir obligatoriamente unido al adjetivo: _extraseca, extragrasosa_.

Espero que la opinión de la RAE ayude.


----------



## BerCamps

Al parecer en España suena mejor "virgen extra" y en América suena mejor "extra virgen". Por lo que a mí respecta nunca antes había visto "Aceite de oliva virgen extra". 
Así que lo mejor sería usar una u otra forma dependiendo de la nacionalidad de quien lo va a leer.


----------



## eli-chi

juandiego said:


> Por aportar algo más a la discusión de si delante o detrás, el DRAE curiosamente lo recoge hasta como uno de sus ejemplos: *extra*.
> 
> Tan solo sería obligatorio colocarlo delante de _virgen_ si fuera un prefijo, pero en ese caso iría unido _extravirgen_. Pero insisto en que lo de extra se refiere a la calidad del aceite por lo que puede ir perfectamente después.


No kidding!  En español, las cosas siempre han sido "extra" + algo. ¿Necesito dar ejemplos?


----------



## eli-chi

BerCamps said:


> Al parecer en España suena mejor "virgen extra" y en América suena mejor "extra virgen". Por lo que a mí respecta nunca antes había visto "Aceite de oliva virgen extra".
> Así que lo mejor sería usar una u otra forma dependiendo de la nacionalidad de quien lo va a leer.


¡Totalmente de acuerdo!  Quizás éste sea sólo un detalle.  Lo lamentable es que, hoy por hoy, el español se está desvirtuando.


----------



## juandiego

eli-chi said:


> No kidding!  En español, las cosas siempre han sido "extra" + algo. ¿Necesito dar ejemplos?


Cuando son _extra+algo_ va junto porque es un prefijo con función adverbial modificando un adjetivo, eli-chili. Si no, es un adjetivo que complementa a un nombre en cuyo caso la posición con respecto a él es discrecional.

En los ejemplos que ya has puesto pareces querer decir que _extra_ es un adjetivo que complementa a otro adjetivo como _seca, grasosa o virgen_, y eso es gramaticalmente incorrecto.


----------



## eli-chi

juandiego said:


> Cuando son _extra+algo_ va junto porque es un prefijo con función adverbial modificando un adjetivo, eli-chili. Si no, es un adjetivo que complementa a un nombre en cuyo caso la posición con respecto a él es discrecional.
> 
> En los ejemplos que ya has puesto pareces querer decir que _extra_ es un adjetivo que complementa a otro adjetivo como _seca, grasosa o virgen_, y eso es gramaticalmente incorrecto.


 Sólo quiero asegurarme de que estoy entendiendo.  Entonces, "virgen", en ese caso, ¿significa "puro" (de oliva, sin mezcla de otra cosa)?, ¿y "extra" significa "dentro de un rango considerado ser *muy purificado*"? O sea, ¿están queriendo decir: "Aceite 100% de oliva, muy purificado"?


----------



## juandiego

eli-chi said:


> Sólo quiero asegurarme de que estoy entendiendo.  Entonces, "virgen", en ese caso, ¿significa "puro" (de oliva, sin mezcla de otra cosa)?, ¿y "extra" significa "dentro de un rango considerado ser *muy purificado*"? O sea, ¿están queriendo decir: "Aceite 100% de oliva, muy purificado"?


Si lo que quieres comunicar es _muy puro_ (adv+adj) utlizando las dos palabras en cuestión, no queda otra que estén unidas, o sea: _*extra*virgen_. Si van separadas, entonces necesariamente son dos adjetivos y los adjetivos complementan a nombres o sintagmas nominales, en este caso al sintagma nominal _aceite de oliva_.

Por otro lado, los adjetivos pueden colocarse donde se quiera respecto al nombre y, en caso de que sean varios, también en el orden que se estime oportuno. Es decir, tanto en _*aceita de oliva* virgen extra_ como en _*aceite de oliva* extra virgen_, _virgen_ y _extra_ son adjetivos que complementan al sintagma nominal en negrita y nunca el uno al otro.


----------



## Sra. Cuchara

Okay, lo siento, pero tengo que decir esto en ingles porque he leido tanto en espanol sobre este tema! Y estoy un poco confusa.  So let me just get this straight...

In English we say "extra virgin olive oil" because it is extra-virgin, as in extra-pure. More pure than the regular pure, I suppose. (Even though I have never seen just "virgin olive oil" in a store here.) So if the word "extra" is an adjective describing the word "virgin," it has to be "aceite de oliva extra-virgen"? 

Otherwise, the other two options ("extra virgen" or "virgen extra") would mean that the word "extra" is describing the oil? Is that what you all are saying? 

Thanks so much for all of your help. I had no idea that this question would generate so much interest!


----------



## tenpao

pecosita said:


> Para que confunden tanto el tema?
> La respuesta es:
> 
> Aceite de oliva extra virgen.
> 
> http://www.altavistawines.com/cms/images/img-full/aceite-olivia.jpg



Claro, claro. 

http://www.riojaseleccion.com/images/0801022001.jpg

http://www.aceiteoliva.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/aceite-de-oliva-virgen-extra.jpg

http://www.mareni-gourmet.com/images/MLH075 Trufa_blanca_negra.jpg

http://www.riojaseleccion.com/images/0801025003.jpg


----------



## juandiego

Yes, Sra. Cuchara.

Have a look at what the DRAE states about extra (click on it).
Putting aside its meaning as noun because it's not the case in question, _extra_ can only be either an adjective or a prefix. As prefix it could mean whether _out of_ or _extremely_ and in this case as prefix is the only way it can work as complement of an adjective as _virgen_. If it's not a prefix, necessarily it's an adjective and adjectives only can be complements of nouns or noun phrases (aceite de oliva). In Spanish the location of the adjective respect to the noun is free, you can put it in front or behind the noun, and even if there's more than only one.

In short. If you want to convey extra-virgin, you ought to use the prefix as follows: _*extra*virgen_. If they are separated, both are adjectives therefore are complements of the noun phrase _aceite de oliva_.


----------



## eli-chi

juandiego said:


> Si lo que quieres comunicar es _muy puro_ (adv+adj) utlizando las dos palabras en cuestión, no queda otra que estén unidas, o sea: _*extra*virgen_. Si van separadas, entonces necesariamente son dos adjetivos y los adjetivos complementan a nombres o sintagmas nominales, en este caso al sintagma nominal _aceite de oliva_.
> 
> Por otro lado, los adjetivos pueden colocarse donde se quiera respecto al nombre y, en caso de que sean varios, también en el orden que se estime oportuno. Es decir, tanto en _*aceita de oliva* virgen extra_ como en _*aceite de oliva* extra virgen_, _virgen_ y _extra_ son adjetivos que complementan al sintagma nominal en negrita y nunca el uno al otro.


Disculpa, creo que no supe comunicar lo que quise decir.  Cuando dije "muy puro", me refería sólo a "extra".  De cualquier forma,  si entiendo bien, ¿estás afirmando que se puede decir de cualquiera de las dos formas, sin alterar el significado?


----------



## juandiego

eli-chi said:


> Disculpa, creo que no supe comunicar lo que quise decir.  Cuando dije "muy puro", me refería sólo a "extra".


O sea, un adjetivo que se puede colocar respecto al nombre como se desee, al igual que el otro adjetivo _virgen_.


eli-chi said:


> De cualquier forma,  si entiendo bien, ¿estás afirmando que se puede decir de cualquiera de las dos formas, sin alterar el significado?


Desde ese punto de vista de que ambos son adjetivos que complementan igualmente al nombre, sí, en efecto eso es lo que quería decir.

No obstante, entiendo que hay una secuencia en la categorización según la calidad:
_Aceite de oliva
Aceite de oliva virgen
Aceite de oliva virgen extra_.
En este sentido, mi opnión es que _extra_ va mejor detrás tanto porque sigue mejor este patrón como porque no se presta a la confusión de que esté complementando como prefijo a _virgen_.

También apoya algo esta tesis lo que había comentado antes de que _extravirgen_ desde un punto de vista estricto, no tiene mucho sentido ya que _virgen_ en general significa sin impureza alguna y el prefijo _extra-_ algo como sumamente, extremadamente. Así, resultaría significar algo como extremadamente sin impureza alguna, algo como más que perfecto y éso no puede darse.


----------



## eli-chi

juandiego said:


> O sea, un adjetivo que se puede colocar respecto al nombre como se desee, al igual que el otro adjetivo _virgen_.
> 
> Desde ese punto de vista de que ambos son adjetivos que complementan igualmente al nombre, sí, en efecto eso es lo que quería decir.
> 
> No obstante, entiendo que hay una secuencia en la categorización según la calidad:
> _Aceite de oliva
> Aceite de oliva virgen
> Aceite de oliva virgen extra_.
> En este sentido, mi opnión es que _extra_ va mejor detrás tanto porque sigue mejor este patrón como porque no se presta a la confusión de que esté complementando como prefijo a _virgen_.
> 
> También apoya algo esta tesis lo que había comentado antes de que _extravirgen_ desde un punto de vista estricto, no tiene mucho sentido ya que _virgen_ en general significa sin impureza alguna y el prefijo _extra-_ algo como sumamente, extremadamente. Así, resultaría significar algo como extremadamente sin impureza alguna, algo como más que perfecto y éso no puede darse.


Ok. Muchas gracias por la explicación. Finalmente, entendí tu punto.    Los productores nuestros parecen no haber seguido esa secuencia, o estar usando otra lógica... hasta ahora.  De manera que, si se les ocurriera "ponerse a tono" algún día, voy a entender por qué lo hicieron.  Entretanto, seguiré comprando el EXTRA VIRGEN (con mayúsculas), con un máximo de 0,2% de acidez.


----------



## Sra. Cuchara

juandiego said:


> Yes, Sra. Cuchara.
> 
> Have a look at what the DRAE states about extra (click on it).
> Putting aside its meaning as noun because it's not the case in question, _extra_ can only be either an adjective or a prefix. As prefix it could mean whether _out of_ or _extremely_ and in this case as prefix is the only way it can work as complement of an adjective as _virgen_. If it's not a prefix, necessarily it's an adjective and adjectives only can be complements of nouns or noun phrases (aceite de oliva). In Spanish the location of the adjective respect to the noun is free, you can put it in front or behind the noun, and even if there's more than only one.
> 
> In short. If you want to convey extra-virgin, you ought to use the prefix as follows: _*extra*virgen_. If they are separated, both are adjectives therefore are complements of the noun phrase _aceite de oliva_.



Pero no podria ser "aceite de oliva virgen extra"? Porque 'extra' describe la palabra 'virgen'. Tendria que ser "extravirgen"? Otros estan de acuerdo con esta frase?


----------



## ErOtto

Hola Sra. Cuchara:

sin querer entrar en polémicas, pues ya está el hilo "bastante calentito", paso a responder tus preguntas:



Sra. Cuchara said:


> Pero no podria ser "aceite de oliva virgen extra"?


 
Perfectamente. Como ya se dijo en los post #8 y #9. Y no porque lo diga yo... porque así se ha definido en la clasificación de los aceites en la UE.
Puede (por los ejemplos dados parece que sí) que en Latinoamérica sea usual escribir "extra virgen" (en dos palabras). En España lo usual es decir "aceite de oliva virgen extra". La explicación... más abajo.



Sra. Cuchara said:


> Porque 'extra' describe la palabra 'virgen'.


 
No, en este caso no. En este caso describe al "aceite de oliva virgen"... de calidad "extra", no solo al adjetivo virgen, como ya se ha dicho también en # 12.

Es decir, tanto el "aceite de oliva virgen" como el "aceite de oliva virgen extra" son *aceites del tipo de clasificación "virgen" *(mismo proceso de elaboración), pero el segundo es de calidad superior al primero porque su contenido en ácido oleico por cada 100 gr. es inferior al del primero.




Sra. Cuchara said:


> Tendria que ser "extravirgen"?


 
Según el DRAE, sí. Se usa como prefijo, por tanto se escribe junto.

Espero haber podido aclarar tus dudas.

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## juandiego

Sra. Cuchara said:


> Pero no podria ser "aceite de oliva virgen extra"? Porque 'extra' describe la palabra 'virgen'. Tendria que ser "extravirgen"? Otros estan de acuerdo con esta frase?



Hello again, Sra. Cuchara.

I disagree. _Extra_ describes the quality of the _virgin olive oil_ and not how virgin it is. Something either it's virgin or not, immaculate or maculate even if at the slightest degree. Probably in this case, whether or not it fullfils the conditions to be deemed as virgin -maybe some impurity degree is allowed. You are taller than 1.80 meters or not. It's about a yes or not matter.

_Virgin_ in this case of the olive oil, means that it's not mixed with any other kind of oil and _extra_ refers to whether the virgin olive oil fullfils a set of restrictive conditions to be deemed that way. If my memory serves me right, they have a lot to do with the process by which the oil is drawn: the olives squeezed for the first time and without using heat to improve yielding (primera prensa y en frío.)


----------



## tenpao

juandiego said:


> Hello again, Sra. Cuchara.
> 
> I disagree. _Extra_ describes the quality of the _virgin olive oil_ and not how virgin it is. Something either it's virgin or not, immaculate or maculate even if at the slightest degree. Probably in this case, whether or not it fullfils the conditions to be deemed as virgin -probably some impurity degree is allowed. You are taller than 1.80 meters or not. It's about a yes or not matter.
> 
> _Virgin_ in this case of the olive oil, means that it's not mixed with any other kind of oil and _extra_ refers to whether the virgin olive oil fullfils a set of restrictive conditions to be deemed that way. If my memory serves me right, they have a lot to do with the process by which the oil is drawn: the olives squeezed for the first time and without using heat to improve yielding (primera prensa y en frío.)




Yes, *Juandiego* is right:

"*Aceites de Oliva Vírgenes:*

_Aceites obtenidos a partir del fruto del olivo únicamente por procedimientos mecánicos u otros procedimientos físicos, en condiciones que no ocasionen la alteración del aceite, y que no hayan sufrido tratamiento alguno distinto del lavado, la decantación, el centrifugado y la filtración, con exclusión de los aceites obtenidos mediante disolvente, mediante coadyuvante de acción química o bioquímica o por procedimiento de reesterificación y de cualquier mezcla con aceites de otra naturaleza. Estos aceites serán objeto de la clasificación exhaustiva y de las denominaciones siguientes:_

_a) *Aceite de oliva virgen extra*: Aceite de oliva virgen con una acidez libre, expresada en ácido oleico, como máximo de 0,8 g. por 100 g. y cuyas otras características son conformes a las establecidas para esta categoría.

b) *Aceite de oliva virgen*: Aceite de oliva virgen con una acidez libre, expresada en ácido oleico, como máximo de 2 g. por 100 g. y/o cuyas otras características son conformes a las establecidas para esta categoría.

c) *Aceite de oliva virgen lampante*: Aceite de oliva virgen con una acidez libre, expresada en ácido oleico, superior a 2 g. por 100 g. y/o cuyas otras características son conformes a las establecidas para esta categoría._"

From _Guía Mercacei de los Aceites de Oliva Virgen Extra de España_.

As *Juandiego* said: "_Extra describes the quality of the virgin olive oil and not how virgin it is. Something either it's virgin or not..._"

The _aceite de oliva virgen extra_ is not "more" _virgen_ than the other two. All of them are equally _virgen_, but the _virgen extra_ is considered of a better quality, using the second meaning of _extra_:

_2. adj. Superior a lo normal. Aceite extra. De calidad extra._

The best thing would be to do what *BerCamps* suggested, use _Extra Virgen_ in Latin America and _Virgen Extra_ in Spain.


----------



## SydLexia

Just one more 'granito de arena'..

Any oil (for human consumption) sold as 'olive oil' in the EU must be 100% pure olive oil.

'Olive oil' is a mixture/blend of refined (olive) oil and unrefined (virgin) olive oil, if it were not blended it would have (virtually) no taste and no colour.

syd


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hello,

I am pretty confident that ErOtto and Juandiego are right, even though some olive oil producers in Mendoza (the place in Argentina where Pecosita's example comes from) use the anomalous expression "extra virgen". I say anomalous because of the reasons already exposed by ErOtto and Juandiego. However, I would like to add that even in Mendoza, where I have lived a good half of my life, the trend is to say and write "aceite de oliva virgen extra". Besides, in Argentina, just like in Spain and in the EU, "aceite de oliva virgen extra" is the current legal term for an olive oil with certain technical characteristics (those already described by ErOtto and Juandiego). All this said, I propose to consider "aceite de oliva virgen extra" a technical term, like 'mass' in physics or 'fitness' in evolutionary biology. I hope I have helped.

Here is a link to the relevant section of the Código Alimentario Nacional (see art. 535, 7th paragraph): http://www.alimentosargentinos.gov.ar/programa_calidad/marco_regulatorio/CAA/CAPITULOVII.htm


Saludos,


----------



## Sra. Cuchara

Muchisimas gracias a todos! He aprendido mucho por este hilo... calidades del aceite de oliva, la gramatica... creo que por fin entiendo.


----------



## eli-chi

Sra. Cuchara said:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos! He aprendido mucho por este hilo... calidades del aceite de oliva, la gramática... creo que por fin entiendo.


LOL . !Lo mismo digo, Sra. Cuchara! Lo mejor de este foro es que, de alguna manera, la mayoría de nosotros aprende algo.


----------



## silvia fernanda

Yo también pondría " aceite de oliva extra virgen".
Saludos


----------



## Bandama

Un foro con opiniones muy bien fundadas.

Creo que lo interesante aquí es que hemos estado intentando expresar en español algo que posiblemente sea una mala traducción del español al inglés. Siempre me sorprendió ver en los supermercados británicos ese "Extra Virgin Olive Oil". Lo encontraba un sinsentido justamente por las causas que se han expuesto más arriba (algo es virgen o no es virgen: no es una cuestión de grado), y atribuía esa denominación a una incorrecta traducción del término utlzado en los países productores (en Francia, país donde resido y donde existe un alto grado de preocupación por la precisión lingüística, el término utilizado es también "_huile d'olive vierge extra_"). 

Creo que la discusión en este hilo nos debe hacer reflexionar sobre el hecho de que *muchas veces intentamos volcar al español un término erróneo o mal expresado en inglés*. Esto ocurre con frecuencia cuando se trata de palabras procedentes que otros idiomas que fueron traducidas al inglés antes que al español y que después nosotros traducimos directamemte sin fijarnos en el idioma original.


----------



## juandiego

Bandama said:


> [...] Siempre me sorprendió ver en los supermercados británicos ese "Extra Virgin Olive Oil". Lo encontraba un sinsentido justamente por las causas que se han expuesto más arriba (algo es virgen o no es virgen: no es una cuestión de grado), y atribuía esa denominación a una incorrecta traducción del término utlzado en los países productores [...]


Hola Bandama.
But, I think, the English phrase "Extra Virgin Olive Oil" is not necessarily wrong or not conveying the same that the Spanish "Aceite de Oliva Virgen Extra".

*Extra* (in English)

adjective
*1.* More than or beyond what is usual, normal, expected, or necessary. (See Synonyms at superfluous).
*2.* Better than ordinary; superior: _extra fineness_.
*3.* Subject to an additional charge: _Coffee does not come with dinner but is extra_.
adverb
To an exceptional extent or degree; unusually: _extra dry_.

_Extra_ can be either an adverb or an adjective in English. In this case we need it is an adjective because of what has been already explained. Adjectives in English must be set ahead the noun or noun phrase -as it is in the phrase in question. If we consider _Virgin Olive Oil_ as a noun phrase to call something perfectly defined and you want to add to it a new characteristic using an adjective as _extra_, it will have to be in front of the whole noun phrase resulting _Extra Virgin Olive Oil_.

On the other hand, as it may also be interpreted as an adverb modifying an adjective, perhaps it would be advisable to disambiguate it changing the order of both adjectives.


----------



## Bandama

Hola Juandiego.

I don't think you can use _extra_ as an adjective just like you would in Spanish. In definition 2, _extra_ modifies a quality (fineness), and its meaning of "superior" is understood in the sense that the quality _is increased_. However, when preceeding any other kind of noun or noun group it can only have the meaning of "more than usual" (extra money/ extra time). 

No-one, I think, would understand "you should add extra vinegar to the salad" as "add_ superior_ vinegar" but as "add_ more_ vinegar". This is not different with olive oil (unless, of course, "extra olive oil" was considered a proper name).

So in my opinion _extra_ is clearly working as an adverb here, and therefore modifiying the adjective "virgin".


----------



## juandiego

Gracias Bandana.
En el mismo link que aporté antes, otras definiciones (más abajo) de _extra_ como adjetivo, no parecen contemplar el sentido de superior, así que si lo tiene supogo que no debe de ser tan claro como en castellano. Ésto supongo que respalda bastante lo que comentas junto con el hecho de que los angloparlantes de este hilo hayan pensado que _extra_ complementaba a _virgin_.

No obstante, que _extra_ como adjetivo pueda ser sinónimo de superior como dice ese diccionario, tal vez dejé un resquicio para que no se pueda decir que sin duda es incorrecto. Perhaps some English native speakers can share their opinions on the matter (now I'm thinking to pose it on the English Only forum).


----------



## Bandama

Tienes razón en decir que no es incorrecto. Tal vez me expresé mal en mi primer mensaje. Lo que quería calificar como "errónea" era únicamente la traducción del español/francés al inglés (partiendo de mi hipótesis de que el término inglés era probablemente una traducción de estos idiomas).


----------



## sneaksleep

I think the problem for us native English speakers is that "extra" in English does not really have as one of its definitions the 2nd meaning of the RAE entry for "extra" ("2. adj. Superior a lo normal. Aceite extra. De calidad extra."). Therefore, unless it's being used to refer to a larger _quantity_ of something, like in Bandama's post #46, we all understand that it must modify another adjective.

I'm glad to have learned that this is not always the case in Spanish. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Choni

Insisto en Aceite de oliva virgen extra. Sólo hay que ir al Yahoo y buscarlo en páginas españolas sobre todo (desafortunadamente no puedo fotocopiar las botellas que tengo en casa). La mayor parte de las páginas web de fabricantes de aceite (en Andalucía, tierra del aceite de oliva por excelencia) lo llaman así. Un ejemplo: 
*http://www.aceitesantana.com/index.htm*

*http://www.grupoaepsa.es/sp/aceite-de-oliva.htm*

http://www.aceite-de-oliva.es/index.html
http://www.ciao.es/Aceite_de_oliva_virgen_extra__194146
* *

*Lo que puede ocurrir es que en Sudamérica lo llamen "extra virgen", pero desde luego en España es "virgen extra".*

* *


----------



## eli-chi

sneaksleep said:


> I think the problem for us native English speakers is that "extra" in English does not really have as one of its definitions the 2nd meaning of the RAE entry for "extra" ("2. adj. Superior a lo normal. Aceite extra. De calidad extra."). Therefore, unless it's being used to refer to a larger _quantity_ of something, like in Bandama's post #46, we all understand that it must modify another adjective.
> 
> I'm glad to have learned that this is not always the case in Spanish. ¡Gracias!


En mi condición de hispano hablante puedo asegurarte que es la primera vez que me encuentro con algo así, por lo que supongo que éste es un caso especial, y debido a que productores de aceite eligieron hacer de este modo su categorización.  Como lo he dicho antes, los productores de aceite de oliva de mi país no siguen esta fórmula.


----------



## juandiego

sneaksleep said:


> I think the problem for us native English speakers is that "extra" in English does not really have as one of its definitions the 2nd meaning of the RAE entry for "extra" ("2. adj. Superior a lo normal. Aceite extra. De calidad extra."). Therefore, unless it's being used to refer to a larger _quantity_ of something, like in Bandama's post #46, we all understand that it must modify another adjective.


Thanks for your input, sneakspeed.
However, at least in this dictionary this meaning of "*extra*" appears. Oddly, in others it doesn't.

Ok, English speakers and others.
I have posed this question in the English Only forum, here it is the link:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1512593


----------



## eli-chi

juandiego said:


> Thanks for your input, sneakspeed.
> However, at least in this dictionary this meaning of "*extra*" appears. Oddly, in others it doesn't.
> 
> Ok, English speakers and others.
> I have posed this question in the English Only forum, here it is the link:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1512593


Sí, Juan Diego.  Pienso que la gran mayoría de nosotros está consciente de todas las otras acepciones de la palabra "extra".  Y también creo que es extraño que no aparezca en los diccionarios.  Gracias por ese enlace.  ¿Sabes si hay algo así en español?


----------



## Bandama

juandiego said:


> Thanks for your input, sneakspeed.
> However, at least in this dictionary this meaning of "*extra*" appears. Oddly, in others it doesn't.
> 
> Ok, English speakers and others.
> I have posed this question in the English Only forum, here it is the link:
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1512593




Hello juandiego,

I have read the interesting thread after your question in the English Only forum and it seems to confirm my theory that the English term is a translation from Latin languages. Aware of the mistake of considering "virgin" an adjective subject to degree, most participants seem to agree on interpreting "extra virgin" as a fixed or single adjectival term. This is the way they've always seen it, since it appears to be have been translated like that since the beginning. But the key point is whether this is a normal construction or an exceptional one. In my opinion, it's not normal. I don't know any other term in which "extra" is used this way. As I said in a previous post, "extra" means "superior" when it modifies a quality (fineness, force, intelligence) only insofar as it _increases_ that quality (just like "incredible", for example). Otherwise, the adjective extra means "more than expected". No-one says "extra peaches", "extra rice" or "extra chocolate" (contrary to what we do in Spanish) meaning that these products have superior quality.

So we must ask ourselves why it is used in this particular term (and only here) this way. I insist that it's probably a bad translation from Latin languages. Either a misinterpretation of the function of "extra" in the Spanish or French terms (where "extra" comes at the end and modifies " virgin oil" and not just "virgin") or, more likely, a literal translation of the Italian term, in which, curiously enough, "extra" comes before "vergine" (Olio di oliva extra vergine).

Hasta luego.


----------



## juandiego

eli-chi said:


> Sí, Juan Diego.  Pienso que la gran mayoría de nosotros está consciente de todas las otras acepciones de la palabra "extra".  Y también creo que es extraño que no aparezca en los diccionarios.  Gracias por ese enlace.  ¿Sabes si hay algo así en español?


Hola eli-chi.
Gracias por tu opinión. Yo entiendo también que en español ese sentido de extra cuesta poco verlo pero parece que el asunto no es tan sencillo en inglés.

Si te fijas en esa misma página a la que te lleva el link, arriba a la derecha hay una banderitas pequeñas. Si seleccionas la española te lleva a la página principal del diccionario en español. Hay además un montón de idiomas más y otros recursos útiles como diccionarios médicos, legales, expresiones, traducciones, juegos, ejercicios y un largo etcetera. Es un sitio muy interesante. Tómate la molestia de recorrerlo bien para ver todo de lo que dispone.
Ésta es la página principal:
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/

Un saludo.


----------



## juandiego

Bandama said:


> Hello juandiego,
> 
> I have read the interesting thread after your question in the English Only forum and it seems to confirm my theory that the English term is a translation from Latin languages. Aware of the mistake of considering "virgin" an adjective subject to degree, most participants seem to agree on interpreting "extra virgin" as a fixed or single adjectival term. This is the way they've always seen it, since it appears to be have been translated like that since the beginning. But the key point is whether this is a normal construction or an exeptional one. In my opinion, it's not normal. I don't know any other term in which "extra" is used this way. As I said in a previous post, "extra" means "superior" when it modifies a quality (fineness, force, intelligence) only insofar as it _increases_ that quality (just like "incredible", for example). Otherwise, the adjective extra means "more than expected". No-one says "extra peaches", "extra rice" or "extra chocolate" (contrary to what we do in Spanish) meaning that these products have superior quality.
> 
> So we must ask ourselves why it is used in this particular term (and only here) this way. I insist that it's probably a bad translation from Latin languages. Either a misinterpretation of the function of "extra" in the Spanish or French terms (where "extra" comes at the end and modifies " virgin oil" and not just "virgin") *or, more likely, a literal translation of the Italian term, in which, curiously enough, "extra" comes "vergine" (Olio di oliva estra vergine)*.
> 
> Hasta luego.


Very good post, bandama.
Some of your points would have been advisable to have them there in the EO's thread. Unfortunately, there is not allowed references to other languages and may be deleted or redacted.

Probably because of what you've stated in the bold text, in some southamerican countries they say _extra virgen_, on where the italian influence has been important.


----------



## eli-chi

juandiego said:


> Hola eli-chi.
> Gracias por tu opinión. Yo entiendo también que en español ese sentido de extra cuesta poco verlo pero parece que el asunto no es tan sencillo en inglés.
> 
> Si te fijas en esa misma página a la que te lleva el link, arriba a la derecha hay una banderitas pequeñas. Si seleccionas la española te lleva a la página principal del diccionario en español. Hay además un montón de idiomas más y otros recursos útiles como diccionarios médicos, legales, expresiones, traducciones, juegos, ejercicios y un largo etcetera. Es un sitio muy interesante. Tómate la molestia de recorrerlo bien para ver todo de lo que dispone.
> Ésta es la página principal:
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/
> 
> Un saludo.


Muchas gracias.  Por cierto, muy bueno el hilo acerca de "redacted" (igual habría quedado así:  ) LOL.
Saludos para ti también.


----------

